# RAF Newton May 2008



## crashmatt

This place has been heavily covered before, and I notice now that lots of the shots I've taken have already been posted 

So I'll try and stick to shots that are new or a little different.

Many thanks to Kaputnik for suggesting the venue and organising us. The group consisted of Kaputnik, The_Revolution, Carpetpaul (plus girlfriend) and myself.
Anyway, we turned up and wandered on to the site and went into one of the houses. Took a few shots in there, but nothing particularly different to what others have taken. Walked round a bit more and Kaputnick found the entrance to a bunker.





Squash Courts




Nest built on a window ledge




Ceiling tiles make a good substrate for growing grass




Leafy road




A collection of shells in the nursery




Leaking roof




I love this room!




Slowly decaying hall




A row of taps




Not sure who was more surprised, me or the owl 




No idea what this room was for. A single story building comprising two rooms, this one painted totally black.




Pharmacy, with barred windows in the background.




Furnace




There appears to be a fully soundproofed TV studio in one of the buildings - a little on the small side though.








Random teapot




Not sure what this is. A perspex sheet, with a list of airfields and numbers.




Bunker




All this wandering was taking us in the direction of the water tower. Took a bit of climbing to find the best route to bring everyone in. Was rather windy perched on top of the wall 

Plant machinery in the base of the water tower.




From the top




Rails and pipes




Inside the water tower




Cool vent caps




Scrap Yarrd




Water tower 




Scrap textiles - containing a car




Fab dials




Hanger doors




And so on to the control tower












I desperately wanted to get in here, but it was locked up tight. However, a little persistence and sideways thinking got us in 
Not much in here though, it appears to be undergoing development as there are many paint pots and decorators ladders around the place. Here are a couple of shots anyway.
















After the control tower carpetpaul and girlfriend has to make tracks, leaving the three of us to do the last part - the hanger.

The_Revolution climbing up




Panorama from the roof




It was walking back to the cars from here that we encountered the man in the silver car  We were told it was private property, so we left - all quite polite.

Took a slightly different route out and took a shot of this




A rather nice day out - a few pieces missed, so we'll head back for another look sometime.


----------



## MD

some very good shots of the place
you were lucky to get to the tower nice work!!!
funny how "the man in the silver car" just appears!! like the shopkeeper in mr benn!!
was the control tower open?


----------



## crashmatt

mattdonut said:


> some very good shots of the place
> you were lucky to get to the tower nice work!!!
> funny how "the man in the silver car" just appears!! like the shopkeeper in mr benn!!
> was the control tower open?



Well, we'd been there for eight hours before he said hello 

The control tower was locked up tight, but there is a way in. PM for details.


----------



## Goldie87

nice one, looks like you saw a lot of the place!


----------



## Kaputnik

crashmatt said:


> we'd been there for eight hours before he said hello


 Yeah, a full 8 hour shift
still a few buildings to visit another time, such a big site is difficult to cover in one visit, some of my pictures...
couple of pics from the abandonned DESA dog training facility in the grounds, as visited by Goldie87 and co. recently,














the 'H' block shaped buildings we didn't get round to looking at this time, very recognisable from flash earth images of the site..






The_Rev. and Crashmatt take a look at the control tower..






loved this old original Tannoy speaker, with bird nest perched on the top of it!





not a detailed scale map of some melanesian islands, but more fallen ceiling tiles with moss growing on them!






a cool window in a rooftop room at the control tower...






inside the tower...






and a view of the tower from the nearby hangar rooftop..






The_Revolution enjoying the view...






Crashmatt and The_Rev. cross the roof...






Carpetpaul in the squashcourt...






there were so many parts of dead animals in various rooms, maybe due to our friend the owl pictured earlier. rabbits, birds, a cat!
no idea what these once belonged to....











onwards, to the water pumping tower...






Crashmatt near the rooftop siren, very windy up here, but a tremendous view of the site, as it was the tallest building...






a really great place to explore, and well worth a look


----------



## Mr Sam

mattdonut said:


> funny how "the man in the silver car" just appears!! like the shopkeeper in mr benn!!



how odd i was thinking about Mr Benn today aswell 


nice one on getting upo that tower and in the control tower, did you see the big black sensors?


----------



## Kaputnik

only one, which we managed to avoid


----------



## The_Revolution

Kaputnik - nice shot of me on the hanger roof. I was trying to stand up in the wind (and not succeeding) while getting enough pictures to make a panorama shot 

Glad you guys got some shots in the water tower; none of mine turned out 





The inside of the only open bomb shelter that we managed to find.





Radiator and peeling wallpaper.





A sink and open window.





View of the hangers from the water tower.





A still life. Cup of tea anyone?





Natures revenge.


----------



## Kaputnik

These are from a previous visit, but may as well add them here...

most visitors seem to get a variation on this shot,











inside the mess hall, brambles finding a way in....






don't imagine this has been rung in many a year..


----------



## NobodyGirl

there some awesome pics guys! This looks an awesome explore!


----------



## Kaputnik

You're invited, next visit!


----------



## NobodyGirl

Kaputnik said:


> You're invited, next visit!



Hey thanks Kaputnik!!!!  That would be awesome!! Did you get them Filters you were after? 



Kaputnik said:


>


Love this btw, lol. Looks like cress! Gotta love squidgy ceiling tiles!


----------



## Kaputnik

yep, the coloured acetate stuff from Ebay came today, no doubt a bit of cellotaping bits to various torches to get strange lighting effects will follow!


----------



## RiF

Kaputnik said:


> You're invited, next visit!



Love the photos!!
If only I had joined up to this forum sooner, I would have loved to have come with you.
I live in the small town (Bingahm) which it 5mins away (If that) from there, an I used to work on that site to . I done some photos of that place to (not as deatailed) for my photographic course in those garages a few years back.

Would you mind if I come along too on your next visit to RAF Newton??


----------



## Bryag

Cracking explore, guys, and some really nice photography!

Question to Crashmatt: You picture entitled "Squash Courts" are they in the buildings behind the trees, or did they once stand on the area in the fore ground?

BTW, the control tower is fab, I have seen lots of pictures of it, but would love to see it in the flesh, so to speak!


----------



## fatdeeman

Excellent work boys!

Lot's of nice photos there, the old tannoy is ace!


----------



## RiF

Bryag said:


> Cracking explore, guys, and some really nice photography!
> 
> Question to Crashmatt: You picture entitled "Squash Courts" are they in the buildings behind the trees, or did they once stand on the area in the fore ground?
> 
> BTW, the control tower is fab, I have seen lots of pictures of it, but would love to see it in the flesh, so to speak!



The Picture entitled "Squash Courts" is actually an out door tennis court, behind some over grown bushes
The one entitled "Carpetpaul in the squashcourt..." is the sqush court.


----------



## crashmatt

Bryag said:


> Cracking explore, guys, and some really nice photography!
> 
> Question to Crashmatt: You picture entitled "Squash Courts" are they in the buildings behind the trees, or did they once stand on the area in the fore ground?
> 
> BTW, the control tower is fab, I have seen lots of pictures of it, but would love to see it in the flesh, so to speak!



I'm a bit of a mong, it's the tennis courts. The squash courts are a bit further over,


----------



## Bryag

Thanks for clarifying that, I wasn't sure if it was an error, and didn't want to sound like I was being and arse. Squash court (the real one) looks really cool


----------



## johno23

A marathon explore there guys,you did well to get so far,photos are a real credit to your efforts too,
nice work


----------



## ashless

I hate you all 

Nice one guys!


----------



## vanburen

Fantastic stuff ! Im having the teapot.....


----------



## Appletreeman

I've explored Newton before (posted over on 28DL), but didn't make it to the hangars or control tower due to the security guys being very on the ball. They seemed to be everywhere. Would love to tag along for the next visit if there's space for one more.


----------



## Foxylady

Oh, so many nice things!  
Love the moss maps and the...everything! 
Great stuff, guys!


----------



## Kaputnik

Bravozero, and Appletreeman, i'm sure there will be return visits at some point


----------



## Kaputnik

I'd SO love to get this thing wailing in the dead of night, with a cordless drill, and a hex. socket!
It'd put the willies up a few Newton locals..........


----------



## Goldie87

Kaputnik said:


> I'd SO love to get this thing wailing in the dead of night, with a cordless drill, and a hex. socket!
> It'd put the willies up a few Newton locals..........



Haha me and Mr Sam were having a laugh discussing this the other day as it happens


----------



## Drama Queen

Well done you lot some really good pics there looks like a good explore its amazing what animals we are seeing just lately.


----------



## RiF

Kaputnik said:


> I'd SO love to get this thing wailing in the dead of night, with a cordless drill, and a hex. socket!
> It'd put the willies up a few Newton locals..........



An all the other people from the surounding villages, me included
but yet would it be wrong to do that......:icon_evil mwha!


----------



## ukmayhem

Really enjoyed your pictures, nice work guys


----------



## Stormhawk

Spent the afternoon there very recently. Didn't take any photos because I don't have a camera  I can't say I was overly keen on the place at first, the dorm blocks are all the same and the stench is unbearable! I'm trying not to think about the dead animals for fear of having nightmates  (Can you tell this was only my third explore? lol) Did find a few interesting bits though. There's a bunker in the community centre which we ventured down with the aid of our very dim mobile phone screens - that was quite an adventure. Was also fun reading all the interesting signs and random bits of literature that have been left lying around. Couldn't find a way in to the water tower or the control tower (completely forgot about 'sideways thinking' at the time) and I reallly really want to have a look inside the little building with 'Danger: X-rays' on the door, but I don't think there'll ever be much chance of that  Overall, it was a great explore and we found it very easy to get around the site. We did get spooked by a random dog on the way out though - figured it belonged to another explorer  Didn't stop to find out, I'm a bit phobic of dogs!


----------

